# Sail to France for less – Book by 31st January 2011



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Received an email from DFDS - NorfolkLine today:

Book Ahead and Save

Are you intending to cross the Channel with your motorhome or caravan more than twice next year? If so, the high vehicle pre-booker special guarantees you great value every time you sail Dover - Dunkirk.

Pre-booker specials:

* Motorhome and up to 4 people: £35 each way*, any length of stay 
* Car + Caravan and up to 4 people: £49 each way*, any length of stay

Book by 31st January 2011 
Travel from Dover from 5th January - 15th December 2011 inclusive
Travel from Dunkirk from 10th January - 15th December 2011 inclusive

Valid for minimum of 3 RETURN bookings only.

Supplements

A £15 each way supplement applies to all departures from 27th May - 5th June 2011

Exclusions

This offer is only available as follows:

Ex Dover : All day Sunday
Other days 02.00 - 10.00

Ex Dunkerque : All day Friday
Other days 02.01 - 10.01, 22.01 & 23.58

Not available for the following dates:

Easter 2011 8th April - 28th April 2011
Summer 2011 22nd July - 5th September 2011

PHONE BOOKINGS ONLY ON 0871 574 7223
Offer not available online.

* Terms & Conditions

Offer subject to availability and only valid when used as part of a return booking. Bookings must be made by 31st January 2011 for travel up to 15/12/11. From fares quoted include fuel surcharges.

Additional passenger £7.50 per person/child, each way (infants free). Offer not available online. No telephone booking fee applies. No amendment fees apply. Fare available for motorhomes over 2.4m high and less than 8m in length, and cars plus caravan over 2.4m high and less than 12m total length. Bookings are non refundable. Norfolkline terms and conditions apply (see website for full details).

I assume that the reference to next year actually means 2011 and this was first published in 2010


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Looks a good deal - thanks for pointing it out.

Pity about the favouritism towards tuggers though :lol: :lol: 
8mtrs for mh But 12MTRS for Tuggers......


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Am I missing something here? :? 

Quite possible, and I can't check at the moment . . . 

. . . but I'm sure the Caravan Club is doing pretty much the same offer (Sunday out - Friday in) @ £27 each way for M/Hs and £37 each way for caravans.

Can somebody who has their flier to hand (or a CC Magazine) do a quick check. There's quite a difference, especially since the CC offer is not limited to a minimum of three journeys.

Dave


----------



## meavy (Jul 30, 2010)

We got the same email today but can't ring up about it before Monday. We're under the impression that with Norfolkline (booking by phone and not online) you can amend your journey without a penalty as long as you travel on a Sunday out and Friday back within the 'low season', whereas with Caravan Club bookings you need to be more accurate.

Are we wrong?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

meavy said:


> Are we wrong?


I don't think so Meavy. _Again I can't check becuase a mate has borroed my stuff_, but I think it says you will have to pay the difference if you change, and sail on a more expensive crossing.

If this is so, book the most expensive of the day - then if you change it will obviously be to a cheaper one and there will be no extra charge.

One presumes! :wink:

I was hoping someone would check, as I'm curious too!

Dave


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Got the leaflet from CC. Dover - Dunkirk, Sunday special offer £37 car & caravan, £27 motorhome (up to 8m), Dunkirk - Dover, Friday special offer 37 car & caravan, £27 motorhome (up to 8m). Offer applies all through the year, including high season. Exclusive offer for CC Members!!!! Offer applies to all sailings on Fridays and Sundays (subject to availability). Prices subject to change without prior notification. If you know what dates you want to travel and can manage out on Sundays and back on Fridays it looks like a good deal and so should book early to avoid any price rises.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Charlie.

Good to know the ancient memory is still not too dodgy!

Dave


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

WE did Dover Dunkirk throught the CC on 30th November 2010. If you go with them, check they have the correct height for your vehicle. We had problems because we were booked as a car height and not the motor caravan as we had to go with the lorries. No problem as Norfolk line, sorted it out, but had to go in to the office and the weather was AWFUL!!


----------

